# RoR Online Review [Remembrance of Recruitment]



## madmusti (6. Dezember 2011)

http://remembranceofrecruitmentreview.blogspot.com/2011/12/ror-online-review-remembrance-of.html

Ich habe einen Review über dieses neue in der Open Beta befindende Spiel gemacht ! 




Quelle : RoR : Can you handle these wepons?
FIAA Game Portal ? Play Free Online Games main


----------

